# Initio SATA Raid



## Hawkster (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo allesamt,

habe mal ein rein Theoretisches anliegen.

Haben hier einen Windows-Server der mit einem Raid-System (Mirror) versehen ist, welches ich installiert habe. Nun geht es mir um folgendes anliegen. Was passiert wenn eine der beiden HDD's ausfällt?

Werde ich informiert? Kann ich noch weiterarbeiten mit einer HDD? Woran erkenne ich welche HDD betroffen ist? Wie kann ich eine neue Festplatte einbauen und die Daten von der funktionierenden Festplatte übertragen?

Habe halt bisschen Angst vor dem Extremfall, weil heutzutage muss ja alles immer schnell gehen.

Ahja, ich habe folgenden Controller von reichelt.de mit der Bestellnummer "S-ATA RAID CTR" kostet um die 21 Euro.

MFG Hawkster


----------



## Hawkster (19. Oktober 2006)

Hmm... das kann doch nicht sein das hier noch niemand mit Raid-Systemen gearbeitet hat...

Bitte, helft mit... möchte nicht unbedingt ratlos davorstehen wenn ein Systemausfall geschehen ist...

MFG
Hawkster


----------

